# Thyroid Storm for 3 weeks??



## Pelzergirl (May 24, 2011)

I've gotten a lot of great information from this board and I was hoping you all could help me with my thyroid problem.. I really need an objective point of view from someone who has been where i am.. please!!!

I was originally diagnosed with GD's is 2003. Stayed under the care of the Endo for about a year where I quickly found that the 5 mg Tapazole was perfect to control it. I had no thyroid issues after that. Gained back the weight and functioned perfectly..

About 3 weeks ago it all went bad.. All the symptoms came back even worse, about a week into it I realized it must be the thyroid, sweating all the time, resting heart rate around 150, lost 20 pounds in the 2 weeks, shaking, low grade fever, was able to actually be aware that I was loosing it mentally, couldn't find things, couldn't remember things, and simple things were taking forever.

Went through about 3 days of denial, then started taking 15 mg of the Tapazole, and went for lab work, my GP always gives me an extra lab sheet.

So got into see my GP and he says, Yep you're in Thyroid Storm (I don't have the lab #'s to post because I didn't even think of it, at that point I'm shaking and sweating like a junkie).. Take 40 mg of the Tapazole and 25 of Metoprolol. I do that for 6 days and feel no better, except the hear rate did come down to about 90.

I get back in to the GP and he says you've got to go back to the endo and get this taken out or RIA. He ups the bettablocker to 50 mg a day and keeps me on 40 of Tapazole. I still feel terrible!!

I've got the endo in two days and I'm so worried, half of me is still in the mind set that if I have to take meds the rest of my life, I want to keep my thyroid, that was the issue 8 years ago he wanted to take it out and I really thought that was extreme.. And of course I feel totally justified in resisting because I've had all those years of no problems&#8230; The other half of me is like.. screw it, take whatever out you have to because if this doesn't stop I'm going to drive off a cliff, I can't take it any more!!

SO that's my history.. I've got two questions:

Do YOU think 1 flare up in 8 years is reasonable and there's no need to panic and have it removed.. Or am I darn lucky to have lasted this long and now it's do or die??

Is it likely that I caused this flare up, or is it coincidence that the month before my flare up I was working 16 hour days, including weekends? The GP said it has nothing to do with it.. but I'm not sure??

Thanks so much!
Nicole


----------

